# How Attached Are Your Cats To Each Other?



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I've noticed that Mitsey who is older than Rico will hang around him a lot when she is feeling insecure about something such as a new dog in the home. When I took him in to get neutered, she looked for him and called him all of the time. 

Do any of you have cats who are very attached to each other or make the other feel safe?


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Squeek is the light of Lickorish's life, but I'm not sure how Squeek feels about things.

We adopted Squeek and Lickorish together at the age of about 4.5 years old. they had been together since they were kittens (but not littermates). Lickorish is absolutely possessive of Squeek and at the foster home would attack other cats that got close to Squeek. When we brought them home, the only thing that got Lickorish to come out of hiding was to pet Squeek. Lickorish would try to put herself between us and Squeek. After the acclimation period we let them loose in the house. Sometimes one would be upstairs and one downstairs, but if one called out, the other would come running. 

Nowadays, they don't do that anymore. Lickorish often calls for Squeek to come play, but Squeek doesn't always respond. They play together and often sleep together, but I think sometimes Squeek would prefer to be an only kitty - or just have time away from Lickorish who annoys her a lot - and plays too rough. Lickorish on the other hand would be lost without Squeek.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

My 2 girls have lived together for just about 11 years now, and they just tolerate each other. Actually, I think Celia would be happy to have a buddy, but Margaux is a bully and would be perfectly happy being the only cat. 

Curiously, Margaux's more friendly towards Celia when I'm not there. Maybe an insecurity thing, like your Mitsey. When I was away for 4 months, the student who was catsitting/apartment sitting for me took a pic of the two of them lying in bed together, with Margaux grooming Celia. I have _never_ seen the two of them sleep together, and I wouldn't have believed it if she hadn't sent the picture. I'd love to know how they get along when I go away for shorter periods.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

My kitties are very attached to each other...except when it comes to food (then it is every kitty for him/herself!) They often cuddle together and groom one another though. They are from the same litter, and have never been apart.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh Merlin!! Your orange kitty looks exactly like my Godzilla!!


----------



## britishvixen21 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bee and Boo have only been housemates for just under two months but they are the best of buddies and love eachother they sleep together, hang out together, play together, and groom eachother regularly. Even though they are not supposed to i have found them eating together from the same bowl. one will take a bite and chew while the other one takes a bite LOL its actually pretty cute. they even use the scratching post together.


----------



## Iluvanimals (Jan 6, 2013)

Merlin_Guinevere said:


> My kitties are very attached to each other...except when it comes to food (then it is every kitty for him/herself!) They often cuddle together and groom one another though. They are from the same litter, and have never been apart.


Oh my gosh! Your kitties look just like my two Mine are brother and sister that we bottle raised and they have never been separated in their lives and they do EVERYTHING together, including using the litter box. :lol: the boy is a long haired orange and the girl is a short hair calico. I think they would literally die if I ever separated them.


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

My cats actually aren't exactly bffs. They tolerate each other, Coda will sometimes groom Cal and on cold nights they'll snuggle up between me and my fiance and sleep next to each other, but aside from that, they mostly just ignore each other.

That being said, there were only about five minutes of drama when we introduced them (and we didn't introduce them "properly;" we just sort of tossed them together and hoped for the best, didn't know any better at the time), so we at least got really lucky in that respect. As much as I'd love all the adorable photo ops of my two babies snuggling, I also realise how lucky I am that they at least tolerated each other without having to go through weeks of slow introductions and scary aggression from one or both kitties.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

We adopted Moosey (my cat) and Ziggy (my roommates cat) from the same shelter at the same time, so we didn't really think to slowly introduce them as they had the same smells and the shelter allowed the cats free range of the place during the day. There were literally cats EVERYWHERE.

At first Moosey hated Ziggy and hissed at her, then she started to be all nice and lick her. Now she tries to play with her, but she is too rough. They really don't care about each other, except when my roommate took Ziggy to be in a commercial. Moosey walked around meowing for her.

They sleep with us when we let Ziggy in here, but they end up fighting through the night. Luckily my roommate is back, so I don't feel so bad kicking Zigs out.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

CJinCA said:


> Squeek is the light of Lickorish's life, but I'm not sure how Squeek feels about things.


My Zipper and Missy are like that. Missy is very attached to Zip, but I don't think Zip cares either way. When Zipper fell down the stairs last spring she broke her breast bone and couldn't walk much at all. We set her up in a spare room with a litter box, food and water just a foot away. Vet told us to keep her isolated. Missy was beside herself with concern, so we let her in the room and she would not leave. She doted on Zip like a mother with a baby. It was really adorable to see. The rest could care less about each other!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

WAY too much cuteness on this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Anna and Sophie are super bonded... I actually think they will pass at the same time, they would be so lost without each other. Sasha however, is the odd cat out, which is why in the future I only want two at a time.

First two pics is from when they were kittens, the last two are more recent.


----------



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine depends on the day/situation.

Taz and Daisy get along quite well. They used to snuggle and sleep/groom each other often. That decreased substantially when we adopted Bruce earlier this year. Occasionally I'll find them together. 

Bruce and the new kittens (Lily and Minu) are very friendly. They are always sleeping, eating, grooming and usually won't do any of the above without each other. They chat away to each other. Lily and Minu are littermates and do everything together most of the time. 

Taz plays with the kittens but leaves it at that. Daisy wants nothing to do with any of them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Whenever Book gets scared he looks to MOwMOw. If he sees that MowMOw is alarmed he hides. If MowMow is fine then he visibly relaxes. They lay near each other and Book will groom MowMOw but the affection doesn't go both ways.

It seems like MowMOw enjoys playing with his brother but doesn't feel any sort of attachment. Book seems to look up to MOwMOw and enjoy his company but I don't think either would be heartbroken if the other left (perhaps lonely, but not heartbroken).


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

For some obscure reason, my four youngest cats all think my oldest one is their mother!! She gets cheesed off with them sometimes but less so than most real mothers I have known once litters are weaned. Lottie is more aloof although she gets on well with Becky and Oz (except when she is about to have a "turn" with her syndrome and then Oz doesn't like it at all).


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

My Viola and Sebastian appear to adore one another. They are not litter mates, but were born on the same day at their breeder's and the mums raised them as one big litter.

When they arrived they did not appear especially bonded but in the 20 months I have had them they have become extremely close.

They groom each other, sleep together, play with each other, watch each other etc. it's lovely!

When Viola was desperately ill and had to remain at vet for two weeks, Sebastian was depressed and lonely. No dramas at all about not recognising her, even though she must have smelled bizarre.

I think she might do better without him than he without her, though.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

These are my girls when they are not wrestling our beating each other up:


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

3furbabies said:


> Anna and Sophie are super bonded... I actually think they will pass at the same time, they would be so lost without each other. Sasha however, is the odd cat out, which is why in the future I only want two at a time.
> 
> First two pics is from when they were kittens, the last two are more recent.


CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!!! Very very cute!


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I have 3 kitties, they were all acquired at different times, years apart from each other. So while they will sleep together, I wouldn't say any of them are 'bonded' to another. They all like to do their own thing during the day.

However, my older adult male cat was VERY bonded to my previous dog. He would go everywhere she did, learned tricks from her and would call and look for her when she was gone. After we got my first cat, there was no taking a picture of the dog without him in it! When she died, he started hiding and not eating much, it was very sad. ayback

Now my younger kitty and current dog are very good buddies, they wrestle all the time, it's so cute to watch! 

1st pic is of my old Golden that passed
2nd pic of my younger kitten and current pup


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Do you have a Cattle Dog now? I have a 9 year old blue/red female.My youngest cat loves all of the dogs and sleeps with them when he can. Your pictures are great!




3gatos said:


> Now my younger kitty and current dog are very good buddies, they wrestle all the time, it's so cute to watch!
> 
> 1st pic is of my old Golden that passed
> 2nd pic of my younger kitten and current pup


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

3gatos said:


> I have 3 kitties, they were all acquired at different times, years apart from each other. So while they will sleep together, I wouldn't say any of them are 'bonded' to another. They all like to do their own thing during the day.
> 
> However, my older adult male cat was VERY bonded to my previous dog. He would go everywhere she did, learned tricks from her and would call and look for her when she was gone. After we got my first cat, there was no taking a picture of the dog without him in it! When she died, he started hiding and not eating much, it was very sad. ayback
> 
> ...


I love goldens, that pic made me happy/sad. My cat Sophie is super bonded to my golden... How long did it take for him to get over it. They are growing up together so I am scared what will happen when she passes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i am not sure because they have never been apart, but they generally get along fairly well. they will play with each other, but occasionally aster will get annoyed at the rough housing and growl at cody. every now and then they will sleep next to each other. not often though. they seem to be a bit territorial but enjoy each others presence, i'd like to think.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

gharrissc said:


> Do you have a Cattle Dog now? I have a 9 year old blue/red female.My youngest cat loves all of the dogs and sleeps with them when he can. Your pictures are great!


Yes, he is an Australian Shepherd and cattle dog cross named Felix. The kitten loves him
rcat


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> I love goldens, that pic made me happy/sad. My cat Sophie is super bonded to my golden... How long did it take for him to get over it. They are growing up together so I am scared what will happen when she passes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Well, a month after she passed, I bought him his very own cat! So he finally started acting like himself again! He was starting to eat a little more, but I worried about him because he started losing weight so I had to do something.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Here are my two napping,sorry they didn't make their bed.LOL


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Here are pictures of my two girls, Lily and Lola. They are littermates, 8 months old and are always together. They sleep together, eat out of each others bowls, and share a litter tray. Of course they love to play together too. They have never been separated. Lola is the boss though. If she wants to sit where Lily is sitting she will scootch her off but Lily generally moves over happily. They are too cute.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

They are definitely close and spend most of the day sleeping together, but I'm not sure if they actually get sad when they are apart, mainly because i am always with whichever animal has gone to the vet so i dont see the reaction of the other.

Neko was really attached to our last dog, we already had him when we got Neko and Neko just adored him. You could tell he missed him after he died, he would look for him. I had kept our dogs collar on my bed post and if I accidentally bumped it and the tags jingled Neko would come running into the room.


----------



## kitten pause (Jan 7, 2013)

Our late Reggie loved everyone, both feline and human. When we brought Gypsy into our home as a companion for him (and us) he tried very hard to win her over, but to our dismay, Gypsy is an aloof cat and only tolerates a limited amount of attention. After Reggie died we adopted Lucy and although she is quite skittish, she too attempted to be friendly but Gypsy will have none of it. They tolerate each other and sometimes I see a very brief flash of affection, but I am sorry to say I am sadly disappointed.
I would like to someday adopt 2 kitties who have been raised together.


----------



## Bonnie037 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oliver isnt really that attached to Gypsie. He snuggles her sometimes but doesnt seem to mind when she's not around. Gypsie on the other hand loves Oliver and flips out when she cant find him. He's two years older than her though so he's always been a part of her life.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

My cats are very attached to each other. They squabble, as any brothers would, but then two minutes later they're curled up on the couch together.


----------

